# BLUE Tridacna Squamosa Clams



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

For the diehard collector.......

We now have *BLUE* Tridacna squamosa Clams InStock.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to be rude, but shouldn't this ad belong in the sales directory instead of this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Sorry to be rude, but shouldn't this ad belong in the sales directory instead of this one.


 This is not taken as rude, at all. The section with classifieds asks that we do not put commercial posts there. By scanning this forum it was assumed this was the appropriate section....but I guess I am wrong. Which forum should I move this to??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Actually if you're business, you should be posting in this forum. So Bill has posted in the correct forum. Only hobbyist are allowed to post in the classified section. People who are running a business related to the hobby out of their homes are also supposed to be placing ads here only as well. Though that of late has not been enforced for whatever reason.

Additionally, if you are a business, putting the name and address of your operation on your advertisement thread would probably help your sales immensely.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful clams, it is too bad I don't have the time to get to London.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> beautiful clams, it is too bad I don't have the time to get to London.


No worries......we still deliver to the GTA weekly. Our next run is this Tuesday.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I will keep that in mind and see about maybe next week picking one up from you.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats the size and price range?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, size and price. Interested in delivery, where abouts?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

msobon said:


> Whats the size and price range?


The BLUE T. squamosa are appx. 3" and sell for $149.99



rickcasa said:


> Yes, size and price. Interested in delivery, where abouts?


Your choice. #1) Our Truck Delivery or
#2) Fed Ex

Delivery charges and scheduling arranged at www.incredibleaquarium.com


----------

